# My new girl



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in love <3 But what do you think?

There are two pavement shots, one grass shot, and two front shots


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow she is stunning!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love her coat and color!


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

She is very good looking


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackie,

What are your thoughts on her croup? She looks very good.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it's a little short...maybe a degree too steep. Mostly I want a bit more length of croup.

What do you see?

I go back and forth about it...American croups, to me, can be very hard to define because of the way the topline is, where as it seems extremely definitive on the German dogs (all lines).

Here are some gaiting stills, so maybe you can discern something from them:


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey! We call it a sidegait because her hindfeet come along the side of the front feet?

(SEE? I TOLD you we needed a "Duh" smiley".. seriously, I just noticed that...)

I like her reach. See? I can say reach! And I'm right, too, right? She has good reach? Front foot going right under her nose at the trot?

I don't know much about croups, but she looks very harmonoius and streamlined. No extra bulky look to her, no coarseness, and everything about her... just flows.

I want that tye-dye shirt! Darn. I'm too old for tye-dye.

PS-- I just noticed that her butt is also holding itself up. Meaning, she isn't extreme in her angulation like I have seen at a big show in GA. She has strength to her hindquarters, too.. nice transmission in gaiting. She is PRETTY!! I have no idea what I am talking about, but, she is PRETTY!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually, we call it side gait because we're viewing it from the side xD

Her front foot goes just past her nose (when she's moving well)...lands just in front of it I think. She could use the tiniest bit more. A longer croup would also give her better transmission in the rear (I'd like to see a little more drive).

Her topline is absolutely SOLID in motion. I personally do not think she is overly long...nice short back.

And god, don't look at the tye dye shirt....I look like a hippie xD

I'm glad you like her so much


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I think her croup looks much better in the motion pictures. I really couldn't tell from the other photos - perhaps a little short/flat, but much nicer in the second set.

And oh yea, "Peace out" in your bad tye-dyed tee! Reminds me of my younger days ...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

ROFL Doc.

That T-shirt is from a friend that used to work at Good Humor. It says "Cherry Garcia" on it if you couldn't tell xD

And you're right about her croup in the other photos...it just seems "all connected" to the topline of the American dog, whereas IMO, with the German dogs you can go "Oh hey! There it is!" I don't know why it seems that way to me, it just does, lol.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very feminine stretched female. Slightly flat withers, nice overall topline, good angle of a rather short croup. Very good front angulation. Her upper arm is rather steep (this is common in the Ambreds), but she has beautiful reach in her moving photos. Excellent rear angulation though a bit extreme for my tastes. She does appear to kick up a bit in the moving photos. I can't remember her age, but she is a bit open in the elbows at this time. Very good length of leg, good bone. I would like to see tighter feet. Her ear set is a little wide, but she has a very good expression. Excellent color though I, personally, would like a darker face. In the moving photos she looks very balanced with excellent reach in front and drive off the rear. It would be fun to see a SHORT (for those of us on dial up) video of her moving. Maybe put one of about 2 minutes up on Youtube (I can't seem to download some of the other formats).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:Her upper arm is rather steep (this is common in the Ambreds), but she has beautiful reach in her moving photos.


She does, and so I find it really strange (and amazing) that she has such nice reach....I'd like to fix that upper arm while maintaining that reach.



> Quote:Excellent rear angulation though a bit extreme for my tastes.


Thanks







She's quite moderate overall (but stacking her in an extreme manner "impresses" some of the Ambred people ). She walks and gaits normally xD



> Quote:She does appear to kick up a bit in the moving photos


Yeah...I'd put my money on the croup.



> Quote:I can't remember her age, but she is a bit open in the elbows at this time.


Almost 3...very slow maturing line from what I've seen. I'm not sure it will fully correct, but with some spring of rib, I'm hoping it will improve. It's not awful (Strauss is MUCH worse), and I can correct it when I hand stack her, but it is there.



> Quote:I would like to see tighter feet.


I would as well







I'm pleased to say that she had tighter feet than I was expecting and they don't splay, but I would still like a tighter foot.



> Quote:Her ear set is a little wide, but she has a very good expression.


Yeah. It's not as wide as I first thought (she went "bat eared stupid" in the hotel room while she played), but it is still a little wide. With ears that size, I can see why xD. I too love her expression. Sweet and soft, but not nauseatingly so xD

I would like to improve on her ear set, and I think Justin will do that.



> Quote:Excellent color though I, personally, would like a darker face.


I wouldn't mind a bit darker either. I AM happy she has maintained what she's got, as many get very light by this age (Strauss has no real mask to speak of, just some black on his muzzle).



> Quote:It would be fun to see a SHORT (for those of us on dial up) video of her moving.


I have several clips a few seconds long that I can compile into a short video for you







Please pardon my own ickyness and lack of coordination when you see it. We're still learning to work together.

Thanks for the critique, you're seeing what I am


----------

